# MY new 1997 Audi A6 Avant



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just picked this up last week. Found it on ebay. So far I installed wheels and tires 18x8 that I had installed on my b6 passat a couple of months ago. I ordered clear front turnsignal lens' and am in search for a aftermarket cd player. Other than that the car will remain stock.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: MY new 1997 Audi A6 Avant (Scotmbb107)*

YOu need to drop that 4x4! Car looks nice and clean!, but needs to be lowered badly!! Good find!


----------



## Hansel (May 7, 2003)

*Re: MY new 1997 Audi A6 Avant (MEDEL514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEDEL514* »_YOu need to drop that 4x4! Car looks nice and clean!, but needs to be lowered badly!! Good find!

Yeah car looks good, just need some suspension. Question for you guys, what are the suspension options for this platform, and whats the bolt pattern on these cars?


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: MY new 1997 Audi A6 Avant (MEDEL514)*

Well, thats pretty much what it is. A 4 x 4! I'm gonna leave it because the ride is nice and I have a family of six so if I lowered it, it would probably ride rough. My other vehicle(B6 Passat) is slammed so no need to drop this one.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: MY new 1997 Audi A6 Avant (Hansel)*

There are lowering springs you can buy and the bolt pattern is 5 x 112(standard Audi bolt pattern)


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: MY new 1997 Audi A6 Avant (Scotmbb107)*

Repairs to date. Radiator was leaking from Left side tank(cost $72.00 shipped) from ebay. Replaced Valley pan gasket due to a major oil leak and cleaned EGR passage out due to the check engine light coming on(all gaskets replaced were valley pan, throttle body, egr, and both intake gaskets. Also installed an Aftermarket Kenwood bluetooth cd player.


----------



## GruntDoc (Oct 1, 2007)

did you have the BOSE Audi Delta CC headunit originally? Was it difficult to install the CD player?"


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (GruntDoc)*

The vehicle did not come with the BOSE system. I replaced the factory head unit with the Kenwood Bluetooth headunit as mentioned. I put 4 inch Kenwood speakers in the front door locations while still keeping the existing tweeter in the door. The rear doors where self amplified units and those were replaced with 5 1/4 Kenwood excelon speakers and I kept the stock tweeters in the rear doors as well. I received a BOSE subwoofer for the rear of the wagon when I purchased the car. Orginal owner bought it off ebay but had no idea how to hook it up. I removed the internal amplifier that was built into the subwoofer and I just ran wires to a small Audiobahn amplifier from my headunit to that BOSE sub. All in all it sounds pretty good. 10 speaker system with a modern Bluetooth, IPOD, SAT radio headunit. Sounds 100 times better than the factory components that were in there.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (GruntDoc)*

BTW: As for the headunit install. I bought a wire harness adaptor and installation kit(trim plate) off ebay. Both cost under 10 dollars and the plastic trim plate is the same color and texture of the switches on the center console. Looks great!


----------

